# extra fine milk chocolate



## natasat

Hi,
Can you please give me the translation of the following, or any optional translation?
*extra fine milk chocolate

*Thanks!!!
Kind Regards


----------



## misadro

Welcome to the forum.
What would be your try?


----------



## tallita

*extra fine milk chocolate =*ciocolată extrafină cu lapte


----------



## farscape

There is the kind/type of chocolate (milk chocolate) and then there's the quality of the chocolate (extra fine) -> ciocolată cu lapte extrafină. 

One way or another the potential buyer will get the message 

Later,


----------



## natasat

Thank you all!


----------

